# ελαφρά τσαλακωμένο ανοικτό καφέ του κοστούμι



## anastasia0000

Hello,

In the sentence from Oute to Onoma Mou by Thea Xalo,

Φαινόταν τόσο αγχωμένος έτσι που καθόταν σαν ξένος, φορώντας το ελαφρά τσαλακωμένο ανοικτό καφέ του κοστούμι

He seemed so upset, sitting as if he were a stranger, wearing his light, wrinkled pale brown suit,

I am confused about why ελαφρά does not (seem to) agree with the neuter noun, το κοστούμι. 

Thanks in advance!

Anna


----------



## Δημήτρης

_ελαφρά_ τσαλακωμένο=_slightly_ wrinkled

Και νομίζω ότι το σωστό "ελαφρώς", ελαφρά είναι η "διάσειση" και τα υπόλοιπα θηλυκά ουσιαστικά.


----------



## anastasia0000

Now it is so clear! Thank you Dimitri!


----------



## cougr

The adjective ελαφρά is in this case paired with the word τσαλακωμένο ,therefore the translation should be ...wearing his lightly wrinkled (or creased) suit.

PS : I hadn't seen Dimitri's reply above (he must have submitted his reply as I was preparing my own) therefore please just ignore my post.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Σχετικά με τη δίκη μου σημείωση στο #2, έχω δίκιο για το 'ελαφρως'; η μετοχή είναι σε ουδέτερο γένος.


----------



## winegrower

Δημήτρης said:


> Σχετικά με τη δίκη μου σημείωση στο #2, έχω δίκιο για το 'ελαφρως'; η μετοχή είναι σε ουδέτερο γένος.[/quote
> 
> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς, δεν κατάλαβα. Το "ελαφρά", όπως σωστά το μετέφρασες είναι τροπικό επίρρημα=ελαφρώς=slightly. Πάει αυτό. Ποια είναι τώρα τα θηλυκά ουσιαστικά; Και ποια είναι η μετοχή σε ουδέτερο γένος;
> PS: Τί είναι η διάσειση;


----------



## Δημήτρης

Το  "τσαλακωμένο" μετοχή δεν είναι; (ή είναι επίθετο; Γιατί μια υποψία ότι όσο περνά ο καιρός, όλο και λιγότερο ξεχωρίζω τα μέρη του λογού, την έχω).
ελαφρά τσαλακωμένο vs ελαφρώς τσαλακωμένο (Google: 9 vs 87)

Τώρα τα ουσιαστικά, κακώς τα ανάφερα. Αυτό κυρίως επίθετα περνούν. Νομίζω...

_/me ψάχνει την Γραμματική της Α' Γυμνάσιου _

ΥΓ. http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εγκεφαλική_διάσειση


----------



## winegrower

Δημήτρης said:


> Το "τσαλακωμένο" μετοχή δεν είναι; (ή είναι επίθετο; Γιατί μια υποψία ότι όσο περνά ο καιρός, όλο και λιγότερο ξεχωρίζω τα μέρη του λογού, την έχω).
> ελαφρά τσαλακωμένο vs ελαφρώς τσαλακωμένο (Google: 9 vs 87)
> 
> Τώρα τα ουσιαστικά, κακώς τα ανάφερα. Αυτό κυρίως επίθετα περνούν. Νομίζω...
> 
> _/me ψάχνει την Γραμματική της Α' Γυμνάσιου _
> 
> ΥΓ. http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εγκεφαλική_διάσειση


 
OK. Τώρα σε κατάλαβα. Τσαλακωμένο είναι πράγματι μετοχή και το αστειάκι για την ελαφρά διάσειση δεν το είχα πιάσει αρχικά. Προφανώς φταίει το generation gap!


----------



## yiangos

About ελαφρά and ελαφρώς, there's quite a large gray area I'm afraid.

According to one group of greek linguists, ελαφρά is the feminine adjective that means "light" as in opposite to "heavy", and ελαφρώς is the corresponding adverb. True enough. Main supporter of this group is prof. Bambiniotis.

However, there's another group that says that "ελαφρά" can equally be adjective and adverb, depending on context. Most prominent supporter of this view is prof Fragkoudaki.

Now, in modern greek (both written and spoken) it is my belief that the second view(ελαφρα can be an adjective or an adverb depending on context) is more widely used. And, making a completely unofficial and unscientific poll among friends and family, saying "το ελαφρώς τσαλακωμένο κοστούμι" is equal to "το ελαφρά τσαλακωμένο κοστούμι" with the sole difference that the former sounds a bit more "rigid".

The whole issue of adverbs ending in -α and not in -ως is still a big issue among linguists in Greece (a sidenote regarding this thread though). I'd be glad to exchange views with anyone interested (obviously outside this thread).


----------

